# Help me in selecting a residential location



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I am moving to Guadalajara in coming April for long term and I am planning to select a location for my apartment(single bed). As I moving out for the first time I have no major preferences list in my mind. Only thing is that I will prefer to live near Intel Design Center (Av. Del Bosque 1001 El Bajio 45019 Zapopan, Jalisco). Is there a good location for expats near the location I mentioned?

Thank you


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ali_umair21 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am moving to Guadalajara in coming April for long term and I am planning to select a location for my apartment(single bed). As I moving out for the first time I have no major preferences list in my mind. Only thing is that I will prefer to live near Intel Design Center (Av. Del Bosque 1001 El Bajio 45019 Zapopan, Jalisco). Is there a good location for expats near the location I mentioned?
> 
> Thank you


It is way way way outside of town. I haven't been there but suspect it in an industrial park. It is on the north edge of the Bosque de la Primavera, a large nature area west of Gdl. I don't think you will find any housing close to it, if by close you mean in walking distance. They probably have an employee shuttle that goes out there from some places in town. You could look into the shuttle routes, or else plan to have a car. Either way you will want to live near the western edge to shorten your commute.

If it were me, I would probably look for a place near the Zapopan Basilica. It is the center of Zapopan. Zapopan is one of several cities making up the Zona Metropolitano Guadalajara. If you prefer more suburban locations there are lots of options. Zapopan is a wealthy community and there are lots of upscale neighborhoods to choose from if you have a good income. There are also lots of more reasonable neighborhoods, it is a big area.

I don't know what you mean by "a good location for expats" means. You are not going to find many expats in Guadalajara at all, percentage wise. Chapalita seems to have a few and I suppose Providencia and areas around Puerta de Hierro. You might want to contact a few of the people already working at the Design Center about where they live and what the options for getting to work look like.

My first two years in Gdl, I commuted from the center of Guadalajara to a job on the edge of town about 3/4 of the way to the IDC. It was a 45 minute commute by bus in the morning and an hour or more, occasionally a lot more, in the evening. It would be shorter from the Basilica. There are a few neighborhoods on the fringes of the Bosque de la Primavera. Rentals might be hard to find in those areas. And there is a small community on the highway, not far from the Design Center. It is a typical small Mexican town, very quiet, not much in the line of shopping or entertainment. There are probably Tianguis there once a week to buy food and other items.

I have a friend who works out in that part of town. She lived near there for a year or so. Now she lives in the middle of Guadalajara and commutes. Fortunately, I think her hours are irregular so she can avoid the worst of the commuter traffic, and her job provides her with a truck that she can often use. She is in the Peace Corps.

Good luck.



----------



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks Thundergreen. I appreciate you for the time you spent in writing the detailed yet concise reply.
What I understand is that GDC is in the industrial area and I will face heavy traffic every day on the way. Basilica is closest but its in demand and its hard to find rentals and it will cost me much more. BTW can you give me some idea about the rents in Basilica as I need to plan my budget? As I mentioned, I am single and one bed apartment will be more than enough.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ali_umair21 said:


> Thanks Thundergreen. I appreciate you for the time you spent in writing the detailed yet concise reply.
> What I understand is that GDC is in the industrial area and I will face heavy traffic every day on the way. Basilica is closest but its in demand and its hard to find rentals and it will cost me much more. BTW can you give me some idea about the rents in Basilica as I need to plan my budget? As I mentioned, I am single and one bed apartment will be more than enough.


A one bedroom apt in a typical Mexican neighborhood can probably be had for around $3000 pesos/month. If you want to live in Andares, Puerta de Hierro, Providencia or similar you might have to double that or even more. I have a friend who rents a new modern one bedroom in Chapalita for $7000 pesos/month. Some other friends rented a three bedroom house in Gdl Centro for $4200 pesos/month. That gives you a sense of the difference between the upscale rentals and the standard rentals. The Basilica area is probably similar to Gdl Centro as far as prices, cheap if you stay away from the modern high rise towers and tony neighborhoods.


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

I live in the condos at Andares plaza and I absolutely LOVE it! There is 14 hour security, I'm close to everything, and the people in the building are fantastic!


----------



## LuvBugLiz21 (Mar 5, 2016)

I meant 24 hour security not 14. This is a Key card access property, and there are security guards 24/7. It's fantastic.


----------



## disenato (Jan 18, 2016)

HI!
I suggest downtown Guadalajara. You will be close to everything, and you are in the center of everything. 
Truly, Zapopan has no much to offer. Yes Basilica is the closes to the industrial area you mention but I doubt you will find something furnished and if you do the furnishings will not be that good.
Downtown GDL offers buses that go everywhere. If you are driving, really downtown is not too bad. I rent a furnished apartment at the north end of downtown, is in a colonial home and the prices are under 600usd per month all inclusive, including once a week cleaning. From downtown to Zapopan driving takes about 25 minutes. search for casa antigua de guadalajara on Facebook, or let me know and I can get you a # for you to call.


----------

